# Tadpole Cups



## sirfugu (Sep 7, 2004)

Anybody ever use the small 16oz tadpole cups being offered at Josh's Frogs? I've used the larger shallow containers before but would like to go with these instead because they are smaller and I would be able to raise more tads in the same space. So if you have used these to raise tads did you have to do water changes more often? Any other observations good or bad?


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

I use them for all of my PDF tads. Used to put several into a larger cup together but recently began putting one to each of these cups and they seem to grow much faster.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

I also use them for a lot of my tads. I just fill it 3/4 full with water and almond leaves. I suck the crud out of the bottom of the cups when it gets nasty with a turkey baster and just add a little more fresh RO water. It works well. Most tads will eat the almond leaves too, in my experiences. So, they always have a little snack.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

That is all I use. I recommend increasing the amount of water as the tads age. I also use a few pieces of long fiber sphaghum in each container vs leaves (only exception are with vents) so the tads have something to munch on if they get hungry. 

Good luck.





sirfugu said:


> Anybody ever use the small 16oz tadpole cups being offered at Josh's Frogs? I've used the larger shallow containers before but would like to go with these instead because they are smaller and I would be able to raise more tads in the same space. So if you have used these to raise tads did you have to do water changes more often? Any other observations good or bad?


----------



## sirfugu (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I have a quick question. What do you do when the tads are ready to morph? The other containers I've used had lids and the froglets would climb up the sides once they had morphed. Should I use separate morphing containers if I use these cups?


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

I use the same containers, just a different lid.

Once the front legs are popped I do a complete water change and add more moss to the container. I then change the lid I use - so they can not crawl out.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a larger(sweater box sized) container that I put a few inches of water in and I slant it to use as the "walk out" container. Once the pop all legs, I move them to the walk out and then once their tail is fuly absorbed, I move them to their temporary froglets containers with moss and plants. I made sure to find a container with a lid that overlaps the sides of the container(sterilite latch boxes) so that the froglets can't slip out between the lid and the container.


----------



## sirfugu (Sep 7, 2004)

I see. I was assuming these cups didn't come with lids at all. Thanks everyone.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

The cups do not come with lids, but the insect cup lids fit these cups: Josh's Frogs - Vented Insect cup lid - Cups, Lids, and Excelsior


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

If there is a GFS near you they should have the lids. The same lids fit 8, 12, 16 & 32 oz containers and are sold separately. 



sirfugu said:


> I see. I was assuming these cups didn't come with lids at all. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that is all i use in my tads setups! great water volume and space and they work great.


----------

